# Shotgun Scopes



## Charger25 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anybody ever use scopes on their shotguns? The red/green dot kind? Are they good / bad or worth it ?


----------



## JMichael (Dec 15, 2012)

Several years ago when I lived in Atlanta, one of my neighbors was a competition trap/skeet shooter. He used red dots on his guns and said he liked them. I would imagine that you would have to have one that will handle lots of recoil though.


----------



## dieselfixer (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a Bushnell scope that has a red or green dot that is adjustable for size and brightness there are 2 other types of crosshairs also. I have it mounted on a Mossburg 500 rifled barrel 20 ga. this combination works very well for me and is very accurate.


----------



## Charger25 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies fellas. I've mostly been a rifle guy ,iron sights and moved to scopes as I got older. Lately been hunting in shotgun only counties and have missed 3 deer. Had 2 shirt tails cut off :mrgreen: in the process. What I find myself doing is looking at the deer and end up shooting low, if you know what I mean. Been thinking about the dot type of scope on a cantilever mount for a REM 870.
Whats weird is I don't have that problem when dove hunting or skeet shooting.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 2, 2013)

It's funny you ask.
I have that exact same reddot on my Mossberg slug gun.
It's a Bushnell TRS-25& I love it!!
I started out using iron sights and missed a couple good bucks , because I couldn't get a good sight picture on them. The river bottom I hunt has a very thick canopy and it gets dark faster in there. Doesn't matter now that I put the RD on it I even use it for pigs at night now!


----------



## NautiBuoys (Mar 2, 2013)

Had a cheap BSA on mine one year till the battery compartment cap decided to fly off and was lost. 2 things I learned:
1) you can't hit a thing with it with the red dot off (be it lost like mine, or a dead battery); and, 2) ended up taping a quarter
over new battery/compartment (which worked, but red dot stayed on) till got thru the weekend hunt. Never again, I went to
a quality, low power variable (Leupold VX-II 1-4x) and never looked back...


----------



## juggernot (Mar 2, 2013)

I think a no power dot would be great if your shooting Buckshot or at running deer at buckshot range, like when dog hunting. For awesome accuracy and range w slugs a 2x7 or fixed 4x etc. scope would make accurate shots possible out past 100 yrds. I have a 1.75 X 4 Bushnell shotgun scope that works very well and it's nice to have some magnification when hunting in thicker spots so you can see and shoot around branches or see when you have a clear shot at longer distances in thick woods.


----------

